# just wondering



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

what you guys think of these

Home -


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like this place , not all the dogs catch my eye but I like the build of her bullys, womanizer is my fav male out of there and I really like lil Leona. I like there program they have going.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

First thing I noticed was their stud womanizer was bred at only 1 year of age. Because it shows offspring that is a year old and he is said to be 2. That is too young to tell if a dog is really worth breeding. And it looks like he has already been bred multiple times. I don't like that they have the words pit in their kennel name, that leads to confusion and is false advertising. Though the dogs themselves don't look bad. I can't understand why they are pricing the pup at 1,500 dollars. I only see one CH dog in it's ped.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

also the two that caught my eye .. Gungi isnt to bad either .. are the peds okay in the bully world lol I dont know how else to word it .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

They do have pit in there kennel name but if you read the description as to what they breed it does say american bully , they like the pitbull look but in an american bully body so pretty much classic style bullys clean look.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> They do have pit in there kennel name but if you read the description as to what they breed it does say american bully , they like the pitbull look but in an american bully body so pretty much classic style bullys clean look.


I noticed this too that is why I didnt let it bother me to much .. they didnt say American Pitbull Terrier, Pitt is a more generalized term for every different kind of pitbull am I wrong in thinking this ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> also the two that caught my eye .. Gungi isnt to bad either .. are the peds okay in the bully world lol I dont know how else to word it .


I like the peds at least the bloodlines in there I like clean looking bullys usually RE? gotti mix or gaff , looks like they pretty much RE/Gaff/Grey lines I didnt look too hard at the actual dogs in teh ped I have a 2 year old jumping on me lolbut I like pac man I seen him in one of the peds not very far back, but like I said havent really looked at it much yet.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they will be one of the few im going to contact for a pup when the time is rite .. funny thing is I found them goggling breeders lol I really like theo ,, but just way to soon =[


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> They do have pit in there kennel name but if you read the description as to what they breed it does say american bully , they like the pitbull look but in an american bully body so pretty much classic style bullys clean look.


Then why don't they use the word bully in the name? When people google pit bull breeders this site comes up. I actually never find good APBT breeders on google so I stopped trying a long time ago, you have to weed through sites like these.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

The only thing I would like to see is health testing, any pups I buy from now on will be from health tested parents { I want my dogs all done when old enough as well} but I would consider this kennel based on the look of there dogs, you have lots of time to contact them and maybe get some more info from them or go visit the kennel and see dogs hands on .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Then why don't they use the word bully in the name? When people google pit bull breeders this site comes up. I actually never find good APBT breeders on google so I stopped trying a long time ago, you have to weed through sites like these.


I dont know the word pit doesnt really bug me in this case , they didnt say american pitbull terrier just the word pit which can be used in a more wider spectrum i think. maybe they called there dogs pitbulls before and since learned to call them bullys but had the kennel name already, who knows. 
just for fun i typed in ADBA pitbull in google this was the 1st kennel it came up with , would this be a good APBT kennel? just wanted to see if it would still be bullys that came up.Ernie Sims' Interview with ADBA | Exclusive Pit Bull Kennels


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok lol kid finally fell asleep and I can concentrate a bit better , Looked at the peds on a few , womanizer I like the top of his ped for the most part the bottom half I dont know much about those ones { still learning} maybe someone who knows more about them can comment if they are /were nice dogs and about those lines.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chain Reaction Pits is a joke, in my opinion. First, the presentation of their web site is garbage and second I know them from the bully boards and all I can say is stay away.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

IzzosMommy said:


> they didnt say American Pitbull Terrier, Pitt is a more generalized term for every different kind of pitbull am I wrong in thinking this ?


There are no different kinds of pit bulls. Pitbull is a generic term used for many breeds that are commonly refered to as pitbulls however they are not actually different kinds of pitbulls they are different breeds all together. Also pit has one T there is no Pitt..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> There are no different kinds of pit bulls. Pitbull is a generic term used for many breeds that are commonly refered to as pitbulls however they are not actually different kinds of pitbulls they are different breeds all together. Also pit has one T there is no Pitt..


THANK YOU, HOLLY! "Pitt" is one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Then why don't they use the word bully in the name? When people google pit bull breeders this site comes up. I actually never find good APBT breeders on google so I stopped trying a long time ago, you have to weed through sites like these.


actually I didnt google pitbull breeders I goggled American Bully breeders and this came up ..


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> THANK YOU, HOLLY! "Pitt" is one of my biggest pet peeves.


Lol sorry guys didnt even realize I did the pitt thing lol I was one of those people who spelled it like that before I was corrected awhile back lol I guess old habits die hard..=/


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Ok lol kid finally fell asleep and I can concentrate a bit better , Looked at the peds on a few , womanizer I like the top of his ped for the most part the bottom half I dont know much about those ones { still learning} maybe someone who knows more about them can comment if they are /were nice dogs and about those lines.


his bottom half lost direction. Trust he has a pretty good front and I have seen much worse, but Womanizer is not the type of bully I'd ant in my yard and that goes for anything produced by CR.


----------



## khalifa (Aug 6, 2011)

The 3rd pic is a nice looking dog. We have a 4 month old blue pit and he changes every couple of days. I didn't realize they grew so quickly.


----------

